# Live Shiba Inu Puppy Cam



## Magica (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been watching these little guys for the past three weeks since I've first came across it on CuteOverload. Since then it's been linked just about everywhere. There's a chatroom on the broadcast occasionally, but you don't need it in order to view the cam, unless you want to chat. You can also view the cam in fullscreen like a live screensaver. Below the live broadcast there are short clips from previous live feeds that you can watch. Requires flash to view.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/shiba-inu-puppy-cam

It's live feed of six currently five week old Shiba Inu pups, three girls and three boys. Beings pups and Shibas they are extremely vocal so you might want to adjust your volume some.

(Just keep the creepy comments off >>)


----------



## ZomgPwn (Nov 12, 2008)

Awww, they're so cute!! ^^ I'm bookmarking it. x3


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeet! ^^
Omg they're so cute!
Puppies are the best. =D


----------



## Magica (Nov 18, 2008)

Pups turned six weeks old today. They got a new bed a few days ago so you get a better view of their play area.


----------

